# What's the best/stable ROM for your mom?



## Jaxidian

Hey all,

I'm acquiring a Fascinate for my mother-in-law and from what I've read, there's no way I want to leave it stock. I see some great roms are available, like AOKP and some others. However, as much as I love those roms, I have a feeling they're for me and not for her.

So that said, what roms should I mostly be looking at for her?

A couple special notes:
1) obviously, I'm tech support
2) she's about to move out of state, so I'll be remote tech support
3) once I get this setup for her, I'm taking a nandroid and that is going to be her recovery plan if things get too screwed up.
4) I plan on unrooting it before she gets it

Because of these things, I'm looking for stability and fully-featured (no broken GPS or camera or anything like that). I'm not looking for everything and the kitchen sink. I'm also not looking for supreme customization options. ICS isn't even a requirement.

So what's the scoop? What ROM would you put on your out-of-state mother's phone?


----------



## droidstyle

i would still say aokp or ths7.1, they are stable enough for anybody...


----------



## sageDieu

aokp milestone 4, glitch v14 beta 6. nothing is better IMO, I run aokp build 28 with lots of tweaks and glitch with lots of customization, but if you want something with great performance and stability then use aokp m4.

Sent from my AOKP SCH-i500


----------



## mezster

sageDieu said:


> aokp milestone 4, glitch v14 beta 6. nothing is better IMO, I run aokp build 28 with lots of tweaks and glitch with lots of customization, but if you want something with great performance and stability then use aokp m4.
> 
> Sent from my AOKP SCH-i500


+1


----------



## KeithN

I'm thinking 7.1 would probably be the best, it's stable and simple. AOKP is pretty good too if you want to introduce more customization. Also keep in mind that there are a few different ics launchers you could add such as Nova(already in aokp) or Apex.

Sent from my Gummy Fassy


----------



## troyzero

While I run AOKP and absolutely love it, I'm not sure it is the best option. Super clean is a very nice alternative to stock and gets the phone working very nicely. Since she is not going to be local this is a good option.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## droidstyle

troyzero said:


> While I run AOKP and absolutely love it, I'm not sure it is the best option. Super clean is a very nice alternative to stock and gets the phone working very nicely. Since she is not going to be local this is a good option.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I polietly disagree...TW was good back in the froyo days for stability. When eh09, ei20, eh03 gb dropped for the i500, battery life, speed, and stability took a dive. TW GB has poor memory mangagement which is known for causing random reboots. Yes there are some tweaks to help this but its not a cure all. Im not bashing Touch Wiz at all, Im just simply saying it has its own minor issues just as ICS roms do. Still I find AOKP & THS ICS roms to work better all around than anything TW.


----------



## larryp1962

Tsm pool party 1.6

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## awedel

I would say SuperClean M2 or one of the THS ICS roms.


----------



## Jaxidian

I appreciate all of these opinions. Keep coming in your opinions. I still have a few days before I need to make a decision.

On a side note, should I order a jig or should I be good since I'm not crack flashing?


----------



## larryp1962

Shouldn't need a jig , but It wouldn't hurt to have one just in case









They sure come in handy if you need one


----------



## KeithN

I've always been able to boot download mode (usb in + Vol down) with no issues, and I've don tons of flashing. You could always get/make one if it makes you feel safer.


----------



## deliquified

sageDieu said:


> aokp milestone 4, glitch v14 beta 6. nothing is better IMO, I run aokp build 28 with lots of tweaks and glitch with lots of customization, but if you want something with great performance and stability then use aokp m4.
> 
> Sent from my AOKP SCH-i500


Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## sageDieu

what is a jig? I've odined hundreds of times and nearly brick my phone at least once a week, I've never needed a "jig" or heard of that.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Jaxidian

sageDieu said:


> what is a jig? I've odined hundreds of times and nearly brick my phone at least once a week, I've never needed a "jig" or heard of that.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


It's a special USB adapter you plug in your Samsung phone to ensure you can boot up into Odin mode. Some phones are notorious for not being able to boot up in Odin mode. Sounds like this phone isn't, which is great!

Back to roms. Please keep discussing! You guys all rock!


----------



## sageDieu

Jaxidian said:


> It's a special USB adapter you plug in your Samsung phone to ensure you can boot up into Odin mode. Some phones are notorious for not being able to boot up in Odin mode. Sounds like this phone isn't, which is great!
> 
> Back to roms. Please keep discussing! You guys all rock!


cool, glad I don't need anything like that, I can always get into download mode no matter what I throw at my phone.

I still vote aokp milestone 4, I suggest you try that. if you want some more speed and features and things install glitch over top of it but that also breaks a couple of things like backups and sensors on some roms so you might not want to unless it seems slow or anything on the default kernel. I really don't think you can go wrong with aokp m4.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## droidstyle

here is what a jig looks like

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Download-Mode-fix-USB-Jig-Samsung-Galaxy-S-Phones-/130556502027?_trksid=p4340.m444&_trkparms=algo%3DCRX%26its%3DC%252BS%26itu%3DSI%252BUA%252BLM%26otn%3D5%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7298733822101727799


----------



## Jaxidian

So far, AOKP M4 w/Glitch v14B6 is looking pretty good! I think I'll stick with this once I get it tweaked for her. Now I have another problem. Going to post about that in a sec....


----------



## Jaxidian

sageDieu said:


> install glitch over top of it but that also breaks a couple of things like backups and sensors on some roms so you might not want to unless it seems slow or anything on the default kernel.


Does flashing the Glitch kernel also flash a different recovery? What a terrible package!!


----------



## j2cool

Jaxidian said:


> Does flashing the Glitch kernel also flash a different recovery? What a terrible package!!


not really, the glitch recovery comes with other options only available once you are using a glitch recovery. Check out the GLITCH menu. Also, all the restoring and sensor problems have been fixed with the latest beta (6). These problems are caused when the 4OM kernel is newer/different than the glitch kernel. Remember that Glitch is a universal kernel, and in MOST cases, the kernels of the. ROMs will be close enough where it won't matter. But if a ROM Dev had fixed a kernel issue not yet implemented by the glitch team, that issue will return/break in the newer ROM.


----------



## Jaxidian

j2cool said:


> not really, the glitch recovery comes with other options only available once you are using a glitch recovery. Check out the GLITCH menu. Also, all the restoring and sensor problems have been fixed with the latest beta (6). These problems are caused when the 4OM kernel is newer/different than the glitch kernel. Remember that Glitch is a universal kernel, and in MOST cases, the kernels of the. ROMs will be close enough where it won't matter. But if a ROM Dev had fixed a kernel issue not yet implemented by the glitch team, that issue will return/break in the newer ROM.


I'm apparently quite ignorant to this glitch kernel thing that I should know more about... Soooo, I'm sticking with AOKP stock kernel. :-D


----------



## KeithN

Probably a good idea to stick with stock. Not that glitch is unstable, I'm using it, but stock with less features/things is less likely to have weird bugs. Especially if you don't stay up to date with it. Stock also seems to run smoothly enough.

Sent from my Gummy Fassy


----------



## remicks

AOKP M4, stock kernel. It's stable, it's fast, it's ICS. Do you need any more reason than that?

Ok then... It's also powered by Unicorns. Beat that.


----------



## droidstyle

Jaxidian said:


> I'm apparently quite ignorant to this glitch kernel thing that I should know more about... Soooo, I'm sticking with AOKP stock kernel. :-D


Imo flashing the glitch 14 b6 kernel is a must over the stock kernel just for the call volume fixes alone...no need to hit the volume button everytime you answer the phone, not to mention the in-call audio quality is much clearer.


----------



## Jaxidian

droidstyle said:


> Imo flashing the glitch 14 b6 kernel is a must over the stock kernel just for the call volume fixes alone...no need to hit the volume button everytime you answer the phone, not to mention the in-call audio quality is much clearer.


Good to know! I didn't realize there were must-haves in there. B6 fixes all the major problems that B5 had, right?


----------



## remicks

Jaxidian said:


> Good to know! I didn't realize there were must-haves in there. B6 fixes all the major problems that B5 had, right?


For the most part, nandroids are still borked for now though.

[~AOKP 28 • Glitch v14 • Unity Theme v3~]


----------



## Jaxidian

remicks said:


> For the most part, nandroids are still borked for now though.
> 
> [~AOKP 28 • Glitch v14 • Unity Theme v3~]


Borked nandroids are not an option. I'm shipping this phone to my mother-in-law several states away and restoring a nandroid was my failsafe support option. So back to sticking with the stock kernel. This is a kernel and software setup that needs to last ~1 year or so. I won't be flashing anything to it again after this.


----------



## knivesout

I'll just throw this out there, (and bear in mind I haven't ever used the stock Verizon software) but I'd recommend stock EH03 or one of the stock based roms. It *shouldn't* have any of the issues that MTD roms have, and if you put her on the stock software, she could take it in to Verizon for help as well. If it was my mom's phone, that's what I would do. For me, I can't even really consider running anything but ICS.


----------



## Jaxidian

knivesout said:


> I'll just throw this out there, (and bear in mind I haven't ever used the stock Verizon software) but I'd recommend stock EH03 or one of the stock based roms. It *shouldn't* have any of the issues that MTD roms have, and if you put her on the stock software, she could take it in to Verizon for help as well. If it was my mom's phone, that's what I would do. For me, I can't even really consider running anything but ICS.


But the thing is a piece of crap with the stock software! I get what you're saying but that's like giving somebody a Ferrari with a 50mph speed limiter on the engine. I've tried the stock software and it really is terrible! I'd rather give her a Droid X on stock software.


----------



## troyzero

I know nandroids are important but the call quality is atrocious in my opinion on aokp until glitch is installed. Then it is super.
I would recommend trying the phone on both kernels if you are running aokp.


----------



## Jaxidian

troyzero said:


> I know nandroids are important but the call quality is atrocious in my opinion on aokp until glitch is installed. Then it is super.
> I would recommend trying the phone on both kernels if you are running aokp.


Well, it's beginning to sound like AOKP isn't the ROM I should be using then if call quality is that bad. Perhaps there's a ROM with fewer features that have all the major things more stable?


----------



## knivesout

I know what you mean about stock software, I just figured for a middle aged or older person (stereotyping older people as less than savvy with tech), stock might be able to do what they need with minimal issues. If that's not the way you wanna go though, ICS is quite stable and awesome. I've used THS and AOKP with success and always use the glitch kernel as well, for many reasons, but especially as without it there's the initial call volume issue. The thing with that though is that kernel updates come out fairly often that give new improvements, so it's not the most low-maintenance in that regard. Although with currently available ICS rom/kernels, I see no issues that would really be problematic for everyday use.


----------



## mentose457

If I were you I would stay away from ics or aosp based roms. There are still so many issues I think your mother in law would have a bad experience. The volume issues are terrible. Regardless of how loud you set the in call volume it all ways reverts to Max on answering the phone. Speaker phone echoes on the other end. Mms are flaky on ics.

I maintain two fascinates, one for a technologically retarded brother and one for my sister.

My brother has been on cm7 for a while but has hated the issues associated with using it. Yesterday I put him back on super clean and he is much happier.

My sister is on aokp. She is one of those chicks that texts and texts and texts. It took her a while to notice the volume issues.

IMO, you mum in law would be better of with a tw based rom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidstyle

Imo load up AOKP ms4 w/ glitch 14 b5 nandroid fix and everything should work great for her. MMS is not flaky at all for me...superclean3 is a option but it has minor issues aswell. There is no perfect rom in existence on this device. If you can hold out for a bit, build 30 is going to be released and is reported to free up 30mb of ram... also nandroids should be fixed on the latest glitch very soon.


----------



## DarthCeltic

I would say 7.1 or aokp.. i have been aosp based fascy user since last fathers day.. and with the aosp i would have to reinstall nandroids every week as i would go in a fc loop.. (even when running the permissions fixer in ROM Manager Pro) i suggest build 28 on Aokp.. its stable.. sure there is call loudness issues.. but honestly its not terrible you just click down than back up.. its a very stable rom.. but the problem with AOKP is its gonna continue to get better and better.. so idk what to tell you.. sorry.. there is really good development for this phone and im thankful there is.. its well worth the experience.. maybe download three different versions do nandroid backups and let her choose..


----------



## dxer2001

DarthCeltic said:


> I would say 7.1 or aokp.. i have been aosp based fascy user since last fathers day.. and with the aosp i would have to reinstall nandroids every week as i would go in a fc loop.. (even when running the permissions fixer in ROM Manager Pro) i suggest build 28 on Aokp.. its stable.. sure there is call loudness issues.. but honestly its not terrible you just click down than back up.. its a very stable rom.. but the problem with AOKP is its gonna continue to get better and better.. so idk what to tell you.. sorry.. there is really good development for this phone and im thankful there is.. its well worth the experience.. maybe download three different versions do nandroid backups and let her choose..


Installing glith kernel completly solved my volume problem on AOKP 28. I also found that if you keep your text message box clean and dont let messages pile up it pushes mms through almost as fast as stock. AOKP in my opinion.


----------



## Jaxidian

knivesout said:


> Installing glith kernel completly solved my volume problem on AOKP 28. I also found that if you keep your text message box clean and dont let messages pile up it pushes mms through almost as fast as stock. AOKP in my opinion.


Do nandroids work okay for you? I seem to keep having issues restoring nandroids. I restore a nandroid and some partition table is corrupted and I have to go Odin again. I first had this issue with Glitch.


----------



## KeithN

Nandroids on newer glitch builds have been working for me.

Sent from my Gummy Fassy


----------



## Jaxidian

KeithN said:


> Nandroids on newer glitch builds have been working for me.


Really? You mean on beta 6? Or the recent trial kernels he's released?

I'll have to spend some more time getting into a good nandroid situation. All of the setups I've had so far where nandroids worked have had some other major issues.


----------



## mezster

Jaxidian said:


> My mother-in-law is pretty tech-ignorant but she'll be more like this girl who texts and texts and texts with an occasional phone call, email, and GPS use. The #1 purpose for the phone is for emergencies (which nearly anything will do for that). The #2 will be for texting. The #3 will be for general phone use. The #4 will be for GPS. Then lastly for random other stuff, none of which is all that important just as long as major consumer-targeted features (wifi, 3g, camera, etc.) all work.
> 
> I thought some sensors were broken with Glitch 14 B5? Am I mistaken? And can you tell me a little more about the nandroid fix, please?
> 
> Don't get me started, I love AOKP in general! My favorite ROM by far right now!
> 
> Do nandroids work okay for you? I seem to keep having issues restoring nandroids. I restore a nandroid and some partition table is corrupted and I have to go Odin again. I first had this issue with Glitch.


Glitch with nandroid fix and fast charge posted here: http://efpophis.glitchteam.com/


----------



## Jaxidian

mezster said:


> Glitch with nandroid fix and fast charge posted here: http://efpophis.glitchteam.com/


Thanks for the link!


----------

